# Need a trainer



## sunsetfarm (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone know of a good horse trainer in the eastern Washington state area that will work with young horses that have some issues? (like pushy on the ground and jumping though/over fencing)
I don't want someone who's going to be super aggressive towards my horse but at the same time I know that I have a very stubborn young horse with a strong will :? 
help!!


----------



## Commonsensehorsetraining (Aug 21, 2013)

Check out ***** she travels to wa and is an excellent trainer. **** travels doing colt starting challenges, mustang makeovers, and so much more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

Not as close as you may want but look up a guy named Gerry Cox. He is on YouTube and face book. Good guy, good hand!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

